# Summit county



## Chuckb330 (Apr 5, 2021)

Been out a few times now and only found a handful of false ones ,anyone have any luck in summit county yet?


----------



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

Im heading to my summit and medina county spots tomorrow morning, things look early yet though.


----------



## trufflehunter (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm in northern Summit County and haven't found any yet. Looks too early, so I've only taken quick walks to known spots.


----------



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

Looks early and very muddy in my areas.

Small ramps, may apples barely spreading out. No snakes, jack in the pulpits or even falses but that doesnt mean a lot they are hard to find also. 

Im gonna let the woods marinate in the 80 degree day and sew how some different spots look tomorrow.


----------



## DukeMnNeal (Apr 12, 2021)

I have a great honey hole in Summit County. Haven't found any as of today 4/24/22


----------

